# carioca 625 window



## lofty1944 (Feb 1, 2011)

looking for a replacement window for rear kitchen on my carioca 625
in a hurry as the season starts soon,
820x610 mm


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

Please can you post a photo of your window so we can assist in identifying it. If its Seitz it should be a problem, other brands will mean you will have to source this through a CI dealer.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## lofty1944 (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you for your reply will post a picture shortly,


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I needed a new window for my Ci 656, it was a "polyplastic" one. £300 from Geoff Cox CI dealer nr Derby.

It was dealer order only and took about 6 weeks.

Mine was the really big window in the lounge across the dinette so the biggest to go wrong. Yours shouldn't be as much as mine was.

I tried a few of those firms who say they do replicas but when I said CI they turned me away.

This was my issue










Ben


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

If the window is Polyplastic then it will have to come through a CI dealer. They do have a UK importer, Miriad Products however they can only supply windows to their trade dealers as fitted to UK motorhomes as they supply the UK manufacturers.

Polyplastic is one of the largest window suppliers to the industry in the same league of Seitz, so I am suprised you were turned away.

The exhaust ejector company can manufacture replacement windows http://www.eeco-ltd.co.uk/

Regards,
Chris


----------

